# Strawbeery camping?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so I screwed up and mad a reservation at a park and realized today that it is a tent only site so now I am wondering if the canyons up around strawberry are clear enough to pull up one and do some camping?


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

For when? I was going to go up there tomorrow night but wasn't sure if the spots were open for camping...


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

going up on the 23rd.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would suspect that you are going to have quite a bit of mud in any unimproved campground.


----------

